# Worst skylines



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

Post the ugliest skylines


----------



## Bauchef (Apr 8, 2010)

Most german cities, for example Duisburg:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
i go to university in duisburg. i am not a big fan of german cities, but i must say when i drive home in the night and can see the lights of industry from the train it is sometimes quite beautiful. Also the Stadtwerketurm is gorgeous, looks like a gatling gun pointing towards the sky  but then again i come from a rural area so anything that has more than a church with surrounding houses is beautiful to me. :nuts:


----------



## Bauchef (Apr 8, 2010)

I come from Zurich with a marvellous skyline, so I always do compare other skyline with my hometown. 

Not rebuilding the cities in germany after the war was an ideological thing, I think: Everything was made in the typical postwar -style. No colums, stones or classical references (was seen as «Nazistuff»), but the long time proscribed Bauhaus. Understandable, but not very worth seeing.

But they are changes - Leipzig for example is now renewing its heritage.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This is a REALLY bad idea for a thread. Worst skylines? 

My city is probably the worst when it comes to that.


----------



## Bauchef (Apr 8, 2010)

ThatOneGuy said:


> My city is probably the worst when it comes to that.


???

In fact, your city seems to have a very nice skyline:


----------



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

My cities skyline is pretty plain a lot of highrises in Virginia but in d.c it's just the monument and the capitol


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Wrong forum, cheesy thread, please delete. :lock:*


----------



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

erbse said:


> *Wrong forum, cheesy thread, please delete. :lock:*


no


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dude, I might as well just post a picture of flat grasslands. That's the worst skyline


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

No this thread is a good idea

For me, Birmingham takes the booby prize. Awful sight. 









From www.geolocation.ws


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Not so bad actually, or you must be referring to the houses in front.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I've seen much worse than Birmingham. I think it'd be best if we filtered this thread to certain categories though. Like worst skylines in cities of ≥500,000; ≥1,000,000; cities with at at least 50 buildings above 100m; and so on....


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hamilton, Ontario is pretty bad.









Probably the most overrated skyline is Vancouver because many people mostly vote on the scenery around it. My problem with it is that all the buildings are the same height and have the same bland design.


----------



## Merdano (Apr 1, 2012)

rename it to "ugliest skyline".


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

IMO these skylines are quite good. I Like Them :$


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Probably the most overrated skyline is Vancouver because many people mostly vote on the scenery around it. My problem with it is that all the buildings are the same height and have the same bland design.


I hate to admit but you are actually quite right about that. Without the mountains as the backdrop, Vancouver skyline is ugly as hell.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

No, this is a bad idea and leads only to _"Your city is uglier than my city". _


----------

